# Plushberry



## Dr.Drow (Nov 26, 2012)

There is another review, but It didn't do plushberry justice IMO. So after growing her for close to a year here it is.

Grow Location: Indoor
Medium: five gallon airstone supplied buckets  
Lighting & Wattage: 600 watt HPS w/Hortilux bulb 
Fertilizing Method: organic (bmo)
Pruning or Plant Style: Topped once before flower and pinched 2 weeks into flower
Stature: Average size 
Flowering Time: 50 to 55 days 
Odor: pungent and fruity

Grow Results:
Average Height: 45 inches
Yield Per Plant: 3 oz 
Taste Description: Mixture of berry and skunk
Buzz Description: Somewhat couchlock 
Appearance: Very nice bud formations, purpling more as temps go down 
Plushberry Info
Breeder: TGA 
Seed Source: SSC 
Genotype: Hybrid

Plushberry Ratings
Based on this grow
Ease of Growing: 9 
Yield: 6 
Taste: 8 
Buzz: 8 
Overall Rating: 8 



Physical traits:
Doubled in length during flower.
Nutrient needs:
Hearty strain needs a decent amount of N. as well as cal/mag thoughout flowering.
Germination/Vegetation:
Out of five seeds I got 1 female. No food or supplement was used until week three. The plant really didn&#8217;t smell during veg.
Flowering:
I flower all of the plants at around 12&#8221;
Bud sites appeared roughly two weeks.
Phenotypes:
There were 3 phenotypes in the description, pretty sure this is the yielding pheno.

Color: bright green with calyxes that turned purplish in week 5 of 12/12. 

Smoke Report:
I cured the bud for a minimum of two weeks in glass Mason jars after a two week dry period and smoke it in a vape as well as joints.
The buds burn very well leaving only a fine white ash behind. They are very tight and one good-sized nugget will get 4 people very high. The taste is unique and hard to describe.
This is sleeper herb, and sneaky at that. The tendency is to smoke more than you need only to find yourself impossibly stoned. My eyes got a little puffy and Cotton Mouth set in shortly after the first few hits.
The taste is average, but gets better with a longer cure. The high is very reflective and gives you the munchies hardcore.
Potency: 8. Coming from me, that is pretty high.
Taste: 8. Yummy lemony, berry(not blueberry, more of a rasberry) undertone, with a pungent skunky taste
High: 8. Above average, good sleep aid if you smoke more than 1 bowl
Desirability: 7.  Finishes quick, Cures fairly quick.
Social Liability: 5. If you smoke to much you will find yourself locked to the couch. 
Paranoia: 0. No paranoia at all.
Friend Maker: 9. Very social weed that offers a good time for all. Everyone I've shared this strain with has had nothing but glowing reviews.


----------



## powerplanter (Nov 26, 2012)

Thanks for the report.  This one is on my list.


----------



## Dr.Drow (Nov 27, 2012)

No problem, I'm sorry I never got to finish the grow journal on this one. Good news is I will be starting a new bigger better more detailed GJ that will cover TGA Plushberry, Reserva Privada OG, and last but not least the *Very Big* differences between 2 personal favorites Barneys Farm BlueCheese and BigBuddah BlueCheese.


----------



## powerplanter (Nov 27, 2012)

I'll be watching for that one.  Curious about barneys' blue cheese.


----------



## Dr.Drow (Nov 27, 2012)

mmmm i call her miss blueberry heres some shots at 42 days. ask yourself this... Do you like yield? Do you like blueberrys?? Do you like the pics???:icon_smile:


----------



## 7greeneyes (Nov 28, 2012)

:rofl: looks beautiful :hubba:


----------

